
Experimenting with GHCJS, the Haskell→JavaScript compiler - rgbrgb
http://chrisdone.com/posts/2011-08-20-ghcjs.html
======
reirob
This post is interesting but it is from August 2011. The author experimented
just a minimal functionality and planned to work on a more complex program - a
pong game. I looked at his blog, but did not find any follow-up except a post
from January this year where he tries the UHC JavaScript compiler:

<http://chrisdone.com/posts/2012-01-06-uhc-javascript.html>

What does this mean?

